# ma audio hk-802sx



## mpedigo (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone ever run one of these if so how did it preform, any known issues, any one got one or two for sale working or broken


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't run that amp specifically, but have run some of their other HUGE ASS amps in the past (HK4000D's). LOVED THEM! Only bad thing was they were power hogs! Definitely needed an upgraded electrical to even play them at low levels. Most I hear are that way. Good luck though. Haven't seen a ton of their seemingly thousands of amps lately. Only on Ebay. They always had some cool ones though!


----------

